

Ask HN: How much money would you beta test a startup for? - ndreckshage

$5? $10? $50? $Priceless? What would it take to get you to try out a new site? For a few minutes a day, over the course of a week or two?<p>DISCLAIMER -- No startup in mind &#x2F; not willing to actually pay anyone anything! Just curious in hypothetical question...
======
mfrommil
If I thought it could provide me value, free. If I thought the concept was
interesting but questioned if it would actually be worth my time as a real
product, $20 for a week of testing.

------
phantom_oracle
All the feedback you would get would be inaccurate from those kind of beta
testers.

Mainly because they will be there for the money, not for the utility the
software brings to them.

------
adambrod
$10 if it was an app that was interesting, $50 if it's something lame.

------
sharemywin
probably wouldn't if it was a financial website. or wanted too much personal
info. free if it was a game.

